# *NSFW* A few from my latest shoot *NSFW*



## Silverback (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi all,
I am brand new to the forum and have only been a hobby photographer for around the last year or so....
I'm always keen to learn so please feel free to offer addvice/comments on my photos.
Here are a couple of shots from my latest shoot.
The subjects are Stacey (a friend of mine) & her boyfriend.

No1.






No2.





No3. (Quad tone version of No2)





No4.





No5.





No6.





No7.





Again, hope you like the photos.
Gaz,


----------



## twozero (Sep 27, 2008)

these are really good. the lighting to me is spot on! my only suggestion (and this is just my preference) is that these seem too posed. i feel like you were going for a natural, almost candid look, but you subjects almost seem uncomfortable. regardless of this i really like the set. good job!


----------



## spiffybeth (Sep 27, 2008)

i think number 4 would look better if he were looking down at her and im on the fence about her facial expression. maybe her eyes should be shut. maybe not.


----------



## Silverback (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi folks,
Thanks very much for the comments.
Yer, I was going for a candid look but didn't manage it.
This the combination of inexperianced tog + inexperianced models!! 

I agree _*spiffybeth*_, given the chance, I would go back and change the pose


----------



## Artograph (Sep 27, 2008)

Really nice!!!    :O)


----------



## Silverback (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Artograph,
Was worried that after you encouraged me to post them, you wouldn't like them!


----------



## Alpha (Sep 27, 2008)

It's a decent early attempt but these have that indelibly amateur look to them that I've always been at a loss to pin-point. I would PM Ryan (RMThompson), whose early work bore a remarkable resemblance to this but has since improved by leaps and bounds. I assume he finally figured out what exactly he was doing wrong.


----------



## Senor Hound (Sep 28, 2008)

These shots are hot to me.  I think you did a great job of making these sexy without going too far.

You can see the imprint of her undies in photo four.  You might wanna clone or blur out the lines.


----------



## Senor Hound (Sep 28, 2008)

Silverback said:


> Hi folks,
> Thanks very much for the comments.
> Yer, I was going for a candid look but didn't manage it.
> This the combination of inexperianced tog + inexperianced models!!
> ...



Did you have them hold a static pose, or did you try and capture them in motion?  Sometimes, like in number six, the guy looks tense like he's having to stay still.  Maybe its possible to have them move in motion and take photos in mid-movement.  You know how when someone tells you to smile for a photo, its genuine for about a second, but then after that you have to hold it and it feels all tight and uncomfortable?  Kinda like that.  I don't know if this is a good idea or not, though.  Its worth a shot!  You never know, maybe it'll help your models feel more comfortable, and also get you better shots.

Like on the last photo, just tell them to start making out )), and shoot.  Maybe it will feel more real.

Best of luck to you.  But like I said in my above post.  I think they're pretty hot.


----------



## bace (Sep 28, 2008)

Love the lighting.


----------



## Silverback (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello again all,
Cheers for the advice _*Alpha,*_ I will go check out some of his work now.

Thanks _*Senor Houn,
*_The best in the set for me was No7. and that was very much "make out and I will shoot".

Cheers for the advice....


----------



## Alpha (Sep 28, 2008)

Silverback,

Let me try to expand upon what I said earlier, if only so I can feel better about not being stumped in some fashion. I would hazard a guess that the following are going on/are potential problems:

1) The compositions are all very straight-forward.
2) The framing/focal length is very "standard." That is, the angle isn't wide enough to provide the subjects with any breathing room, so to speak, but not tight enough to give that nice tight-angle feel.
3) There's a LOT of red in the skin.

I'll let you in on something I learned early on, and one of my maxims for shooting people: Your goal is to capture people when they are at most themselves. This requires that they make a sincere connection with the camera, and in another sense, the image. When you introduce more than one person into the image, this task becomes increasingly more difficult as each subject not only need be connecting with the camera, but also with every other subject. In short, I would suggest mastering the capture of a single person before graduating to the task of shooting multiple subjects. This is a corrolary to many other things we do, like not learning studio lighting by starting with 3 lights. Begin with one and master it, then expand.


----------



## RMThompson (Oct 22, 2008)

Dear Silverback/Gaz.

Hey there. Sorry it took me so long to get back to you regarding your questions about your work. My grandfather passed away on Saturday and I've been very busy, I was out of town on a shoot when it happened, so I had a lot of catching up to do.

ANYWAY, I feel honored that Alpha considers me advanced enough to be giving advice; so I better get this right.

Let me first say this. You certainly have some basics down. You're lighting is great, and they seem technically good as far as exposure for the most part.

The problem I see here is partly yours and partly your models. Some of my early worked looked like this, and the BEST thing I did to get past it was starting using more professional and flexible models. However, that can be a pain especially if you're taking pictures for somoene on a for-hire basis... you can't exactly tell the model who just hired you that she's crap.
So here is what I think you can do to improve your photos. These are NOT in any particular order, just things I am noticing when looking at your photos.

1. Get out of the studio. Yes I know that studio shots will get you monet in the long run, but this is what is killing your photos mostly. I love the lighting, but hate the backgrounds... ESPECIALLY the all black. Never use an all-black background unless you have a hairlight to wrap light around the model. You lose too much detail. (This isn't a put down, I did the same thing when I started.) You need to find places that your model is comfortable and you can use ambient/natural lighting to add to whatever lighting you can bring with you. Personally I only have one light, so that's all I use. It makes life more difficult, but not impossible. 

I know some of what you shoot is nudes, but they will increase their sexiness tenfold if they are somewhere more natural, rather than in a studio. Studios are for COMMERCIAL PHOTOGRAPHY ONLY. That means, someone pays you to take a picture of a an article of clothing, or their son for Graduation, etc. Artistic and sexy nude/semi-nude/lingerie doesn't belong in a studio.

Now that isn't to say that you won't have plain backgrounds, you will, but outside of the studio they seem more natural. Also, it doesn't mean that you should just use the girls bedroom, the setting needs to be set up so EVERYTHING you can see with the camera has a purpose. Don't just use a bed; use a bed outside, or against a window, or covered in stuffed animals. 

Yes, I know this sounds a little bit like I am saying "Don't shoot in a studio but make it look like your in a studio" so let me clarify; if you have the ability to create a large studio that can fit large props like beds in it, then by all means shoot in a studio - but if you're like I was when I started(using paper/sheets/walls as a studio), then just get out of it.

2. Get out of the shadows. This is directly related to #1, but with so much darkspace, your photos look too similar and boring. Only ONE of these photos work, and I bet you can tell me which one it is!

3. Selective color doesn't work on clothing. In fact, selective color HARDLY ever works, other than impressing people who thinks it takes days in Photoshop to do. Stop using it unless the item being colored has a REASON to be in color. Lingerie/eyes/flowers/fingernails don't work. Lipstick can work, but even that is on the line.

4. This might be the biggest one of all: STOP POSING YOUR SUBJECT(S). Let them pose. I know that sounds simple, but they are NOT comfortable unless they put themselves there. This is the reason most of your work looks static.

And again, I used to do the same thing... case in point:




http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmthompson/294125607/

It's posed, on a black background, and with a single light. Perhaps it has some appeal to it, but all in all a horrible shot. WHY? She wasn't natural.
The key here is to let them be natural and capture it. Even when doing stuff they wouldn't normally do, being able to capture their pose (rather than create it) means a more natural feel to the photography. It doesn't mean every shot has to be an ACTION shot, only that you let them move and take the look. Shouting directions is a good thing too, let them know what you are looking for without making them feel like a piece of Play-Doh and you're just posing a mannequin!!!

Case in point. The same girl as above, after I had gotten a little better, took this shot:






Now, she isn't moving, but the natural downcast of her eyes is something I couldn't have posed if I tried. The halfsmile, the natural whipping of the hair, all her. I was tossing out directions, but instead of saying "LOOK DOWNWARDS" I said "BE SAD". 

That means instead of just moving her eyes down, she changed her entire expression. She knows what she feels like when she is sad... and she used it in ALL of her body language. The key is to let the model do what comes naturally.

Sometimes "BE SAD" or "BE SEXY" isn't enough. You have to let the models be little actresses, and give them a mini script. This can get a more reaction from similar emotions. I could've said "PRETEND YOU JUST CAUGHT YOUR MAN CHEATING ON YOU" and that might've gotten a different look than saying "YOUR DOG JUST DIED". Similar, but different emotions.

Since you do "sexy" work, it can be hard to tell a model to "BE SEXY". They usually think they already are. Instead of that, tell them that they are trying to seduce the camera, (please don't say secude the photographer), or they are teasing the camera.

Here is a girl seducing the camera... and yes I know the railroad tracks are cliche' but that's what she asked for!




http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmthompson/2769467677/

Oh and for GOD'S SAKE make sure your model's face is not plain. Several of your shots are ruined by a models plain jane no emotion face. Have them smile, bite their lip, even FROWNING would be better than simply staring into the camera. 

Case in point of your photo ruined by a boring expression:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/slvrbck/2867350729/

This shot is MUCH sexier, even though it shows less skin. The look on her face is more inviting (BUT God I hate that selective color)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/slvrbck/2733008096/

Another ruined show:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/slvrbck/2948144740/

And another:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/slvrbck/2947289503/ 

That one had great potential too, but instead of punching me, she looks like she has been posed to lift her arm up. Where is the EMOTION.

5. Lingerie can be very boring. Yes, I get it... it's sexy, but in this day and age, most lingerie is boring from a photography standpoint. Find ways to dress it up. Think outside the box, and do something thats not ORDINARY. 

6. Learn the rule of thirds and use it. Your photos are set up the same way, and WAY too tight. The best article on the rule of thirds is here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_of_thirds

7. Change your angles. This goes along with #6, but things are a bit too straightforward. Get down low, get down high. Tilt the camera. Try different things out until something accentuates the EMOTION you're trying to capture.

8. Use depth-of-field. Not everything needs to be in focus. Some of the best Glamour/nude shots I've seen have been with very shallow DOF. Learn your camera, and use it in a way that will help your DOF to show the viewer what you're trying to show. I don't know your camera equipment, but if you don't have a 50mm 1.8f lens, go get one. Now. 

9. Shoot, shoot and shoot some more. Just keep shooting. Practice makes perfect, and all the other cliche' stuff you hear? It's all true. 

So that being said, I do hope that you understand that I believe you have a lot of talent. I would've have wasted time writing this if I didn't believe that you could get better, and I know ALPHA would've have bothered posting anything if he didn't see potential.

You have some good work, but nothing great. Things that Alpha said also matter; your photos do have a red cast, and you should master ONE model before moving on to 2 or (God Forbid) more than 2! LOL It gets much, much harder when you do that.

If you have any other questions, feel free to contact me. I will respond, just hopefully next time I'll be faster.

Also I will probably copy and paste this into the threads, so it's there for posterities sake. 

Ryan


----------



## ranmyaku (Oct 22, 2008)

RMThompson said:


> Dear Silverback/Gaz.
> 
> Hey there. Sorry it took me so long to get back to you regarding your questions about your work. My grandfather passed away on Saturday and I've been very busy, I was out of town on a shoot when it happened, so I had a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> ...




Good post :thumbup:


----------



## Silverback (Oct 22, 2008)

Ryan,
Not sure what to say.
That is a huge help and I am so greatful that you have taken the time to put it together.

As shallow as this may sound coming fromsomeone you don't know, I am sorry for you recent loss.

On a lighter note, I do indeed have a 50mm f1.8 and it is a great bot of kit.

I have a shoot planned for next week with a model that has been great on past shoots.
Once again, thank you for your advice and if it's ok with you, I will drop you a mail when I have some more photos uploaded.


----------



## ChrisOquist (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow Ryan, thanks for taking the time to write such a helpful article.


----------



## monkeykoder (Oct 23, 2008)

That is just horrible all the little pieces of advice you get searching the internet for hours put together in just one convenient post I mean come on I had to suffer through finding it now it is easy to find.  In other words thanks for taking the time to put it all together.


----------



## RMThompson (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. I am sure there are tons of things I am forgetting, but I am sort of happy about that. Not that I am trying to hide trade secrets or something, but because if I can't remember that means I am just doing it naturally without thinking about it. (Or I hope I am) 

That's why those photographers who have been around for 40 years can't offer much help; all this stuff comes natural to them they forget what they are doing! LOL jk jk

Oh and thanks for the comment on my Grandfather Silverback. Today is the funeral, but we're all pretty happy that he's gone to a better place. I wish he was here with us, but here's hoping the Bible has it right and I'll be seeing him before long!


----------



## rubbertree (Oct 25, 2008)

Ryan, thank you  so much for sharing all of that.


----------



## Dao (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Ryan:hail:


----------



## kombizz (Oct 30, 2008)

I like the 1st and last one only.



Silverback said:


> Hi folks,
> Thanks very much for the comments.
> Yer, I was going for a candid look but didn't manage it.
> This the combination of inexperianced tog + inexperianced models!!
> ...


----------

